# Here's a surprise for you



## Gael (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## Gael (Mar 27, 2014)

Well, she shocked them and she can belt it out. I bet this will kick start a singing career for her if only for the novelty factor alone.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 27, 2014)

Rock on, Sister!  Rock on.


----------



## Gael (Mar 27, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Rock on, Sister!  Rock on.



:cool2:


----------

